# £200 budget dust extraction for woodturning workshop



## mike s (28 Jan 2011)

i posted this on the buyers reviews and advice section so sorry for the re-post, but i figured most turners have extraction systems so you might be able to help me.
i need a dust extraction system for a small hobby workshop (16 foot by 8 ) to connect to lathe and belt sander (and a few other tools)
i have a budget of £200 pound and i cant go much higher
anyone have any suggestions?
i also need tubing to go round the walls to reach the power tools.
i would prefer if it was a free standing unit rather than a heavy duty vacuum cleaner type machine.
im looking at the axminster AWEDE2
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod580436/
with the addition of the £62 dust extraction kit
does anyone have this setup?
do you think it is worth spending a little more on the actual machine and use alternative methods of joining machines with pipe?
thanks in advance.


----------



## cambournepete (28 Jan 2011)

It's really a chip extractor even though they call it a dust extractor, so good for larger bits from a single machine at a time, but you'll need a finer filter to trap the dust.
It's a reasonable first machine, but not great for ordinary power tools, but you probably knew that from reading on the forum...


----------



## miles_hot (29 Jan 2011)

For two hundred mate you probably need to forget about duct work as that will eat into your budget no end (straights, elbows, Ys, blast gates) and will also cut down on the actual power due to losses etc.

You may also want to consider venting outside which will further reduce your costs (no need for expensive sub micron filters etc)

You need to be aware that there is a difference between chip collection and dust extraction (though I'm hoping that if I spend enough I can do both with the same thing!  ) and also that there is a world of difference between hooking a power tool up and extracting off something like a lathe or saw.

I'm still wading through so much stuff on DE however I am trending towards a home made or assembled cyclone however as I want to vent inside I've had to get an expensive filter. There's one heck of a lot of info on this site to go through! 

Specifically to turning the camvacs seem to get a lot of respect on here - venting outside also cuts the noise - you might like to keep an eye on ebay for some?

Miles


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jan 2011)

if you go on the bay you will be able to pick up a better second extractor for your money than buying new. Then you'll be able to buy the bits.

I know a cheat and cheap way of running ductwork but I won't post it on an open forum as it will probably cause huge debate - and i can't be bothered with that.


----------



## cambournepete (29 Jan 2011)

mark270981":342j7wvw said:


> I know a cheat and cheap way of running ductwork but I won't post it on an open forum as it will probably cause huge debate - and i can't be bothered with that.


Please tell us - we are friendly and like a good debate...


----------



## miles_hot (29 Jan 2011)

too right mark - you can't tease us like that !


----------



## philb88 (29 Jan 2011)

I need cheap ducting!! As the my planned extractor looks like it leak £1k, so any savings are vital!!


----------



## big soft moose (29 Jan 2011)

mark270981":36q62svj said:


> I know a cheat and cheap way of running ductwork .



4 or 5 inch drainage piping - you can buy it from builders merchants, or off the 'bay ( or find it on freecycle) - you can also find it in roadside ditches sometimes after works have been done ( or nick it from building sites - but i'm not advocating that ;o) )


----------



## mike s (29 Jan 2011)

thanks for all the info
i was thinking about getting some big pvc pipe and using pvc fittings like elbows and T junctions to put it round the shop and use flexible hose where i need it (rather than having all expensive flexible hose round the walls)


----------



## miles_hot (29 Jan 2011)

mike s":310rb483 said:


> thanks for all the info
> i was thinking about getting some big pvc pipe and using pvc fittings like elbows and T junctions to put it round the shop and use flexible hose where i need it (rather than having all expensive flexible hose round the walls)



Couple of things Mike (from my very limited knowledge):
1) Flexible pipe has quite a lot of resistance (from all the turbulence caused by the ridges) so it's a good idea to limit it's use as much as possible
2) try to avoid T junctions - Y ones are much better as the more gentle the curve the faster the flow

Miles


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jan 2011)

as BSM says but it needs to be earthed throughout with earthing wire due to static build up.


----------



## cambournepete (29 Jan 2011)

mark270981":2g0p466a said:


> as BSM says but it needs to be earthed throughout with earthing wire due to static build up.


I think there's considerable debate as to whether that's really necessary.
I use plastic pipe with no earthing and no sign of static.


----------



## PaddockWorks (9 Mar 2021)

Hi all, first timer and all that. I have the same question - does anyone have experience of either the Metabo MPTSPA1200 SPA 1200 Chip Extractor 65 Litre or SIP 01932 Dust Collector? I am looking to hook up to a table saw but will eventually be adding a few other machines.

I have a Festool Midi vacuum for tools - as a temporary measure has anyone experience of hooking up to a cyclone then 100mm hose?


----------



## DBT85 (9 Mar 2021)

PaddockWorks said:


> Hi all, first timer and all that. I have the same question - does anyone have experience of either the Metabo MPTSPA1200 SPA 1200 Chip Extractor 65 Litre or SIP 01932 Dust Collector? I am looking to hook up to a table saw but will eventually be adding a few other machines.
> 
> I have a Festool Midi vacuum for tools - as a temporary measure has anyone experience of hooking up to a cyclone then 100mm hose?


Not sure how active these guys are now as its a 10 year old thread.

My advice would be buy a larger extractor than the ones you are a looking at 550w and 745w respectively could feel a bit limited if you are thinking of ducting it in. At that size they really just want to be fixed directly to one machine at a time.

Hooking a Festool vac to a cyclone is fine, then putting 100mm hose on it is next to useless, other than it actually connecting to things. I very much doubt it can move nearly enough air to do much on a TS with a 100mm port.

Still fine for adding a cyclone for the small tools though.


----------



## PaddockWorks (9 Mar 2021)

Thank you for the reply. As I suspected the smaller machines would not be good as a workshop extractor with ducting.

Re. The Festool Idea - that explains why I could find no videos of anyone building one!

What would be a minimum wattage to look at for a small workshop? (TS, Router Table, Belt Sander)


----------



## DBT85 (9 Mar 2021)

PaddockWorks said:


> Thank you for the reply. As I suspected the smaller machines would not be good as a workshop extractor with ducting.
> 
> Re. The Festool Idea - that explains why I could find no videos of anyone building one!
> 
> What would be a minimum wattage to look at for a small workshop? (TS, Router Table, Belt Sander)


I've seen Festools with cyclones and small ducting for small tools, works fine. Just not as the heart of a large machine system as it just doesn't have the air volume.

I'd say look for 2hp, so 1500w as a baseline. Naturally that drives up the cost. Something else to consider is that the standard bags that act as filters won't filter anything below 5 microns. So they collect all the big stuff that is less harmful but spew the tiny more harmful stuff back out! So thats then either an extractor with a proper fine filter on it, or an upgrade. I'm amidst upgrading the bags that came on my 3hp draper machine (£200, ebay). A single filter is going to be nigh £150, but as it's class M it's cutting out way more of the fine material and its also going to make the whole thing take up WAY less space than it currently does with 2 bags and 2 "filters".

This isn't a major issue with your festool and other high pressure low volume vacuums as they have decent filtration in place and the suck to deal with it. They just don't have the air volume to be hugely useful on larger tools.

At a guess the belt sander doesn;t have a huge port anyway, so it might be a case of suck it and see. In theory a large extractor should be best as it can capture the fine dust, but if its only got a 50mm port on it, it can't do that. A router table I'm not sure on. Might be ok on the Festool?


----------



## harryc (9 Mar 2021)

You want at least as a minimum 1.5hp if you are looking at using your extractor plugged into a ducted system. You lose a lot of air flow with all the bends, blast gates etc.

2 or 3hp would be even better.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Mar 2021)

I think a basic one would work 1-1 with limited length of hose. 

Indeed I think all those machines would run off a hplv vacuum. Like festool Henry etc. 

Cheers James


----------

